# DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2011 - Vorentscheidung, Gruppe 1



## Walt (30 Dez. 2010)

"DEUTSCHLAND-SOAP-GIRL 2010", Vorentscheidung - Gruppe 1 

Auch im Jahr 2011 kämpfen hier 42 von mir ausgewählte Soap-Darstellerinnen um den Titel 

„Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2011“

Die Abstimmung findet in zwei Gruppen statt.

In der Gruppe 1 starten 7 Darstellerinnen aus „Verbotene Liebe, 5 Darstellerinnen aus der „Lindenstraße“ und 5 Darstellerinnen aus „Anna und die Liebe“ sowie 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Rote Rosen“.

In der Gruppe 2 starten je 4 Darstellerinnen aus „Sturm der Liebe“ und „Lena – Liebe meines Lebens“, 6 Darstellerinnen aus „Unter uns“, 5 Dartsellerinnen aus „GZSZ“ sowie 2 Darstellerinnen aus „Hanna – folge deinem Herzen“.

Die Abstimmungen laufen bis ende Juni.

Ab August 2011 kämpfen dass die jeweils 8 bestplatzierten beider Gruppen um den Titel „Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2011“.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr wieder alle mitmacht! 
Übrigens: Die Siegerin im Jahr 2010 war Jeanette Biedermann, knapp vor Theresa Underberg.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2010)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr wieder viele Bilder der Girls posten würdet und die Admins, die Abstimmungsgruppen "oben" festpinnen.

Die Pins von 2010 können gelöscht werden.

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Walt


----------



## alexhoerath (1 Jan. 2011)

Sorry, aber ich habe gelesen das Theresa Underberg (Lydia von Lahnstein) damnächts aussteigt. Somit würd ich sie, auch wenn sie ne tolle Frau ist und zu recht 2. beim SoapGirl 2010 würde, nicht mehr dazu tun.


----------



## Walt (1 Jan. 2011)

@ alexhoerath:

Wenn Theresa Underberg wirklich aussteigt, dann tut mir das sehr leid. Ich denke, dann wird hier für sie auch kaum noch gevotet werdern. Bei ihrer Nominierung wusste ich es leider nicht. Aber auch andere könnten im Laufe des Jahres noch aussteigen, damit muss man leider immer rechnen. Die Kandidatinnen können aus technischen Gründen leider nicht mehr geändert werden.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2011)

Hi!

Wer Lust hat, kann hier auch gerne von seinen Lieblings-Soap-Girls Bilder posten!

Danke!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (4 Jan. 2011)

Hallo User!

Ich muss hier leider zwei Berichtigungen vornehmen:

*Jana Julie Kilka* spielt *"Jessica Stiehl" *bei "Verbotene Liebe", versehentlich habe ich sie hier Jana Julie Kulkie bzw. Jessica Stahl genannt.

*Jeanette Biedermann* spielt natürlich die *"Anna Polauke"* bei "Anna und die Liebe" und nicht umgekehrt wie es hier in der Abstimmungsgruppe 1 versehentlich steht.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir diese Fehler verzeihen!

LG Walt


----------



## Cherubini (15 Feb. 2011)

"Hand aufs Herz" mit Vanessa Jung fehlt - lief im Oktober auf Sat.1 an ...


----------



## Cherubini (15 Feb. 2011)

alexhoerath schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich habe gelesen das Theresa Underberg (Lydia von Lahnstein) damnächts aussteigt. Somit würd ich sie, auch wenn sie ne tolle Frau ist und zu recht 2. beim SoapGirl 2010 würde, nicht mehr dazu tun.



Jasmin Lord wohl auch.


----------

